# αποστακτήριο = distillery



## nickel (Apr 28, 2010)

Μια και εντόπισε η Palavra ότι η λέξη λείπει από τα λεξικά (μονόγλωσσα, δίγλωσσα, με εξαίρεση τον Πάπυρο). Ο χώρος όπου γίνεται η απόσταξη αλκοολούχων ποτών.

αποστακτήριο = distillery

αποστακτήρας (κν. λαμπίκος) = still


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2010)

Ας αντιγράψω και λίγο Σαραντάκο από τη σελίδα του με τίτλο _Ελληνοαραβικά γλωσσικά ταξίδια_:

Ο κάδος του αποστακτηρίου λεγόταν _άμβιξ_ και _άμβυξ_ στα αρχαία ελληνικά και από εκεί τον δανείστηκαν οι άραβες ως _αλ-αμπίκ_. Η λέξη πέρασε στα ισπανικά, _alambique_, στα γαλλικά ως _alambic_ και στα ιταλικά, _lambicco_ — και επέστρεψε στα ελληνικά ως *λαμπίκος* ο αποστακτήρας, κι επειδή οι ωραίοι παλιοί μπρούτζινοι αποστακτήρες και έλαμπαν αλλά και λαμπικάριζαν (διαύγαζαν) τα αποστάγματα, με παρετυμολογία από το _λάμπω_ έχουμε και τις φράσεις "το έκανα λαμπίκο" των διαφημίσεων απορρυπαντικών, για κάτι που αστράφτει από καθαριότητα.​


----------



## StellaP (Apr 28, 2010)

Ο Δημητράκος το αναφέρει :
Αποστακτήρ-ήρος ο κ.αποστάκτης = συσκευή αποστάξεως, λαμπίκος
αποστακτήριος-ον = ο προς απόσταξιν χρησιμεύων
Το αποστακτήριον = μέρος ένθα γίνονται αποστάξεις


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2010)

pidyo said:


> Μου κάνει εντύπωση. Ο όρος σαφώς είναι τρέχων και χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρον και από τους παραγωγούς. Κατά το ελληνοαγγλικό του Γεωργακά είναι νεολογισμός του Κουμανούδη.



Ευκαιρία (πρέπει να θυμάμαι ότι τις λέξεις από Α τις κοιτάζουμε και στον Γεωργακά, πρέπει να θυμάμαι...) να αντιγράψουμε τι λέει ο Γεωργακάς.

[Λεξικό Γεωργακά]
*αποστακτήριο* [apostaktírio] το,
= αποστακτήρας ο: _αποστακτήρια αιθέριων ελαίων από αρωματικά φυτά | χιλιάδες χωριατοπούλες .. τρυγούν το πλουτοφόρο άνθος και το στέλνουν στα βιομηχανικά αποστακτήρια_ (Melos) 
still-house, distillery (syn αποσταγματοποιείο): _απ' τα στόματά τους ξέφευγε με τα θυμωμένα λόγια και μια οσμή που θύμιζε όλα τ' αποστακτήρια του Έντιμπουργκ_ (Karagatsis) 
[fr kath (neol Koumanoudis) αποστακτήριον, der of αποστάζω]

Δεν είναι ακριβώς νεολογισμός του Κουμανούδη, είναι νεολογισμός που καταγράφεται στη _Συναγωγή_ του Στέφανου Κουμανούδη, με αφετηρία εκεί στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα. Η λέξη υπάρχει σε διάφορα παλιότερα λεξικά, το περίεργο είναι που δεν μπήκε στα νεότερα λεξικά, ούτε στα αγγλοελληνικά ούτε στο ΙΑΤΕ. Αποκαταστάθηκε κι αυτό (να μη μένει στο ράφι).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2010)

To _αποστακτήριο_ υπάρχει στο ΕΛΝΕΓ, πάντως.


----------

